# raccoons, hounds and kids



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL06FM8_SZJRyrM0TRMmBWq289SuljF3F7 got in some gooood raccoon hunting with a couple good friends and their boys. Tree'd 8 in 2 hours

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Freshly aerated, too.

Anybody eat them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !its good to see the younger generation hunting.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good stuff there we had a raccoon dog when I was young and I remember going out with my dad I had not been raccoon hunting in 40 years until this past November I went with a friend of mine what a great time we had brought back some good memories thanks for sharing and getting the young ones outdoors


----------

